# GR 'Flying Scotsman' review



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr Horowitz says some nice things about Accucraft's beautiful Gauge 1 'Flying Scotsman' in the just-arriven 'Garden Railways' magazine.

Great photo too.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Come on you guys - surely somebody has bought one already!!  

Let's see it!

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

